# Hey all !



## ChrisMire (May 14, 2020)

Hi names Chris living in Ireland !

ex 32 owner eventually turned into a 500 plus 2j drift car !

the older wiser me is looking for an r32 Gtr
Must be 89/90 year ! Hit Me up if anything is going 🙂
✌


----------



## NICKH (Mar 4, 2004)

I have 3 x R32's and one is a May 1990 car. Original build thread is here:









RB28 R32 GT-R for sale. Great recent build spec.


Unfortunately I am selling one of my R32 GT-Rs. A combination of space, incoming R34 GT-R and being focused on racing means I just don't use it. I bought it from MarkM3 on this forum as it was a great car and it drives amazing on it's RB28 with twin -7 turbos as you'd expect. Lag is virtually...




www.gtr.co.uk





The car has done a few hundred miles since being fully restored / rebuilt and is STUNNING.

Price is £30k which is a bargain as she had around £50k spent on the build.


----------



## ChrisMire (May 14, 2020)

You weren’t joking it’s gorgeous just unfortunately it’s out of budget for me ! Really is smashing tho


----------

